# Milan: Han Li ancora in Usa con l'avvocato.



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

It's time to firmare


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



Dai dai


----------



## Igor91 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



Dai su... Fa veloce. 
Gli altri comprano Pastore, Nainggolan, Emre Can e Cancelo... noi siamo ancora a strinic.


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Giugno 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Dai su... Fa veloce.
> Gli altri comprano Pastore, Nainggolan, Emre Can e Cancelo... noi siamo ancora a strinic.



C'è da dire che lo Strinic versione mondiale, per ora toglie il posto a RR.


----------



## Ambrole (22 Giugno 2018)

Pure io tolgo il posto a RR comunque molto bene strinic, kalinic invece è proprio un idiota, col mondiale che sta facendo la Croazia, poteva rilanciarsi e rivalutarsi. Biglia nella prima partita orrendo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



Via via via!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

A me pare una roba ridicola, ci hanno messo due anni per vendere il Milan e ora in 2 giorni arriva un socio e prende subito la maggioranza...


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



*Restate in topic*


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare una roba ridicola, ci hanno messo due anni per vendere il Milan e ora in 2 giorni arriva un socio e prende subito la maggioranza...



Magari questa è la VERA cessione. Dopo il rici...

Speriamo.


----------



## ignaxio (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare una roba ridicola, ci hanno messo due anni per vendere il Milan e ora in 2 giorni arriva un socio e prende subito la maggioranza...



Come l’Inter. La trattativa va avanti da mesi in segreto negli USA lontano dai ficcanaso.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



Speriamo solo sia qualcuno di serio e non un altro che darà solo illusioni


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



.


----------



## kipstar (22 Giugno 2018)

Se non si vuole rendere inutile la prossima stagione sportiva bisognerebbe definire il nuovo assetto in tempi rapidi


----------



## gabri (22 Giugno 2018)

Han Li firmò l'acquisizione del Milan se non ricordo male al posto di Yogurt Li o sbaglio? Ci stavano pure le foto da qualche parte, che possa firmare anche questa volta?


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Come l’Inter. La trattativa va avanti da mesi in segreto negli USA lontano dai ficcanaso.



esatto. tutte quelle voci dei mesi scorsi di possibili interessi per il milan probabilmente derivavano da una trattativa che stava avviandosi e decollando. questa è solo la sua fine


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Se non si vuole rendere inutile la prossima stagione sportiva bisognerebbe definire il nuovo assetto in tempi rapidi



Io sto tranquillo.... I contratti dei giocatori sono già pronti per essere firmati... Il nostro DS lavora Nell ombra..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

Forza David... Torna con la firma... Avrete per sempre la mia riconoscenza... E sarete ricordati per averci liberato dal demonio e per i 230 milioni del mercato..... Berlusconi permettendo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

gabri ha scritto:


> Han Li firmò l'acquisizione del Milan se non ricordo male al posto di Yogurt Li o sbaglio? Ci stavano pure le foto da qualche parte, che possa firmare anche questa volta?



Anche quella volta con Silvio, il giorno del "colpo di stato", aveva fatto Han le foto con l'ex (forse) bresidende


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2018)

gabri ha scritto:


> Han Li firmò l'acquisizione del Milan se non ricordo male al posto di Yogurt Li o sbaglio? Ci stavano pure le foto da qualche parte, che possa firmare anche questa volta?



Si Han Li ha potere di firma
È lui il direttore esecutivo della Rossoneri Sport


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (22 Giugno 2018)

Dai dai che si vende


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Giugno 2018)

Ormai siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, io sono partito con il refresh compulsivo.
Ogni minuto è buono per la bomba.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, io sono partito con il refresh compulsivo.
> Ogni minuto è buono per la bomba.



Io lo sto facendo da 3 giorni circa ahahah


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Giugno 2018)

speriamo sia giunto il momento della vera svolta e dell'inizio della rinascita.....quella vera pero'.....


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, io sono partito con il refresh compulsivo.
> Ogni minuto è buono per la bomba.



Anche perché c'è il fuso orario..adesso è mattina presto
Oggi credo arrivi la firma fra 4/5 ore


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che lo Strinic versione mondiale, per ora toglie il posto a RR.



Non che ci volesse molto...


----------



## sette (22 Giugno 2018)

Dopo un anno e 2 mesi la lavatrice ha finito il suo lavoro?


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Non é che per caso per il compratore aspettano la chiusura della borsa?


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, io sono partito con il refresh compulsivo.
> Ogni minuto è buono per la bomba.



Anche io


----------



## numero 3 (22 Giugno 2018)

A livello mediatico meglio una proprietà americana di una cinese tailandese araba etc etc etc


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Giugno 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno e 2 mesi la lavatrice ha finito il suo lavoro?



penso piuttosto si sia intasato il filtro.....


----------



## GP7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, io sono partito con il refresh compulsivo.
> Ogni minuto è buono per la bomba.



Dovesse succedere poi mi sentirò in dovere di chiederti se siano state solo sensazioni o informazioni riservate. Solo nella remota eventualità succeda davvero


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

gabri ha scritto:


> Han Li firmò l'acquisizione del Milan se non ricordo male al posto di Yogurt Li o sbaglio? Ci stavano pure le foto da qualche parte, che possa firmare anche questa volta?



certo...ma ci sono tante sfumature che dovremmo conoscere


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo...ma ci sono tante sfumature che dovremmo conoscere



Io ancora vorrei sapere cos'è successo quella volta con Galatioto e Gancicoso


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (22 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Anche perché c'è il fuso orario..adesso è mattina presto
> Oggi credo arrivi la firma fra 4/5 ore



Speriamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Sono stato al telefono 3 minuti fa con NY sono le 9 di mattina


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Giugno 2018)

Comunque per quelli che vanno dietro esclusivamente al patrimonio(Berlusconi ha un patrimonio che ben pochi possono invidiare), pensate che faccia cosi schifo uno che ha un azienda che genera quasi 2 mld di utili all’anno? O pensate che Ross che a 92 anni ha 9mld di patrimonio sia nato con 9mld di patrimonio?
La cosa importante è che sia uno che voglia puntare in alto in tutti i sensi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Comunque per quelli che vanno dietro esclusivamente al patrimonio(Berlusconi ha un patrimonio che ben pochi possono invidiare), pensate che faccia cosi schifo uno che ha un azienda che genera quasi 2 mld di utili all’anno? O pensate che Ross che a 92 anni ha 9mld di patrimonio sia nato con 9mld di patrimonio?
> La cosa importante è che sia uno che voglia puntare in alto in tutti i sensi





Concordo completamente con te, meglio uno con i soldi GIUSTI ma la volontà di investire che un 90enne con 40miliardi di patrimonio che compra solo per speculare.


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Comunque per quelli che vanno dietro esclusivamente al patrimonio(Berlusconi ha un patrimonio che ben pochi possono invidiare), pensate che faccia cosi schifo uno che ha un azienda che genera quasi 2 mld di utili all’anno? O pensate che Ross che a 92 anni ha 9mld di patrimonio sia nato con 9mld di patrimonio?
> La cosa importante è che sia uno che voglia puntare in alto in tutti i sensi



poi l'importante è sapere come far rendere la società. il tempo dei magnati che buttano soldi dentro non funziona più


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (22 Giugno 2018)

Non pensavo ci fosse così tanto fuso fra qui e New York


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono stato al telefono 3 minuti fa con NY sono le 9 di mattina



Quindi avremo novità in serata....


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono stato al telefono 3 minuti fa con NY sono le 9 di mattina



Ma fatti passare Han Li! Trova l'albergo e fallo svegliare!


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo completamente con te, meglio uno con i soldi GIUSTI ma la volontà di investire che un 90enne con 40miliardi di patrimonio che compra solo per speculare.



Mi riferisco a rickett’s ovviamente perchè è l’unico di cui si sa il nome. Ha preso i cubs a 850 mln e ora valgono piu del doppio.
Ha un azienda con 1,6mld di utili e ha 52 anni, quindi nel pieno della maturità. I più ricchi del mondo son tutti vecchi e di certo i soldi non li hanno trovati sulle piante ma son stati capaci di farli. Poi oh mica sputo sopra Paul Allen che si può comprare mezzo mondo. Ma giudicare un soggetto dal patrimonio, senza analizzare aziende, età, storia etc è di una superficialità estrema


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



Spero tanto che si chiuda in tempi brevi. Non si può assolutamente rimanere in questa situazione di melma. Che dio ci aiuti


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Giugno 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Dovesse succedere poi mi sentirò in dovere di chiederti se siano state solo sensazioni o informazioni riservate. Solo nella remota eventualità succeda davvero



L'importante è che succeda il prima possibile 
Anche se... secondo me deve entrare in scena un ultimo attore.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



Preghiamo che oggi o a breve accada qualcosa di importante.

Sarebbe anche ora che quello li la smettesse di sfruttarci.


----------



## Goro (22 Giugno 2018)

Se va in porto, la UEFA avrà il "merito" di aver anticipato questa situazione che sarebbe arrivata dopo ottobre probabilmente


----------



## wildfrank (22 Giugno 2018)

Auguriamocelo.....


----------



## GP7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Che, lasciami indovinare, per te trattasi di un orientale (leggasi cinese).
O ho capito male leggendo tra le righe dei tuoi interventi di questi ultimi giorni?


----------



## fra29 (22 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'importante è che succeda il prima possibile
> Anche se... secondo me deve entrare in scena un ultimo attore.



Sputa il rospo.. 
Scherzi a parte.. che tassello manca per te? tanto nessuno sa nulla.. giochiamo un po'


----------



## AllanX (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.


Passiamo alle cose formali?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Sto impazzendo...DEVE succedere qualcosa


----------



## GP7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sto impazzendo...DEVE succedere qualcosa



Basta che quel qualcosa non sia la visibilità di un bonifico da 32milioni sul conto


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2018)

Anche secondo me a breve succede qualcosa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Basta che quel qualcosa non sia la visibilità di un bonifico da 32milioni sul conto



Ecco, magari quello no


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Passiamo alle cose formali?



Apacf show al contrario... con Ricketts che firma i documenti per mandare a casa Fassone e poi Mirabelli


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Giugno 2018)

.
@Trumpusconi lascia perdere queste robe o verrai bannato

Questo è sito serio.


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (22 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Apacf show al contrario... con Ricketts che firma i documenti per mandare a casa Fassone e poi Mirabelli



Un sogno, se aggiungiamo lo spernacchiamento mondiale a Zaza


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Apacf show al contrario... con Ricketts che firma i documenti per mandare a casa Fassone e poi Mirabelli



sei sicuro che vadano via? secondo te chi ha portato elliot e quindi i nuovi soci? ti pare possibile che sia l'ad a portare e organizzare la vendita? poi per carità tutto può esser, pongo solo domande


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## milan1899 (22 Giugno 2018)

-


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Tornate on topic e non credete alle presunte favole dei presunti insider.

*


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Dai che arriva il bonifico di Li entro le 16.59!


----------



## GP7 (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

stavolta la sto prendendo (o almeno sto cercando) un po' più rilassata dell'altra volta..anche perché non sono sicuro sia roba di ore...


----------



## milan1899 (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



.


----------



## milan1899 (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



Deduco che sono alle fasi finali della trattativa....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Deduco che sono alle fasi finali della trattativa....



Le sensazioni sono quelle...la decisione UEFA che slitta, Han in america con l'avvocato...insomma: sento la tensione delle grandi occasioni...poi magari non accade nulla


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Deduco che sono alle fasi finali della trattativa....



sembrerebbe. vedremo nelle prossime ore/giorni. purtroppo il fuso orario con ny è notevole


----------



## Gunnar67 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, da Pellegatti, Han Li si trova ancora in Usa, insieme all'avvocato, per trattare la cessione del Milan col nuovo socio che potrebbe entrare subito in maggioranza.



In USA con l'avvocato. Gli conviene trovarselo bravo.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> sembrerebbe. vedremo nelle prossime ore/giorni. purtroppo il fuso orario con ny è notevole



Firmano mentre dormiamo


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Firmano mentre dormiamo



più che altro l'annuncio...


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

I 32 m sono arrivati????


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

mancano 19 minuti


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> mancano 19 minuti



18


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> mancano 19 minuti



Ma Li non ha tempo fino al 6 luglio? Forse mi sono perso tra le news


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma Li non ha tempo fino al 6 luglio? Forse mi sono perso tra le news



Scade alle 17 di oggi. Se non li deposita lo fa elliot,poi li ha tempo fino al 2 per dare i 32 m a Elliott.


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che lo Strinic versione mondiale, per ora toglie il posto a RR.


Già, molto interessante.


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Scade alle 17 di oggi. Se non li deposita lo fa elliot,poi li ha tempo fino al 2 per dare i 32 m a Elliott.



Tutto sto casino e il cinese ha altri 10 giorni ahah


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Giugno 2018)

O sta in USA per il socio oppure sta nel USA per trovare un altra banca che presta i soldi entro questi 10 giorni.

Spero nel nuovo socio, perche non si puo andare andare avanti con una societa cosi, siamo FERMI!!!!!!!!!


----------

